# [SOLVED][Digikam] Tags - welches Paket?

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich habe auf einem Rechner ein "emerge digikam" gemacht.

kde-base/kde-env

kde-base/kdelibs

kde-base/libkdcraw

kde-base/libkexiv2

kde-base/libkipi

kde-base/solid

kde-base/solid-runtime

media-gfx/digikam

dabei wurden diese Pakete installiert.

Starte ich nun Digikam kann ich bei den Bildern Tags setzen. 

Allerdings kann ich nicht, wie bei einer anderen Installation mit komplettem KDE, rechts den "Tag Filters" öffnen.

Rechts fehlen alle Reiter: Eigenschaften, Metadaten, Farben usw.

Links habe ich auch nur Album. Aber nicht Kalender oder Tags.

Welche Pakete benötige ich dafür?

Brauche ich das "semantic-deskop" USE-Flag?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## franzf

Die Reiter solltest du aber schon bekommen, Eigenschaften, Farben, Metadaten sollten ohne nepomuk gehen. Entweder irgendwo über das Menu, oder Rechtsclick auf einen Teiteranfasser und dann Auswählen.

Kann das aber leider grad nicht probieren, digikam startet erst gar nicht (SegFault Juppidu).

Tags hört sich eigentlich verdammt nach nepumuk an, und das bekommst du mit semantic-desktop. Setz es erstmal nur für digikam, portage beschwert sich dann schon, wenn in Abhängigkeiten auch ein gesetztes semantic-desktop notwendig ist - dann sparst du dir ein globales Setzen, was du vllt. gar nicht willst.

----------

## toralf

evtl. fehlt das Paket media-plugins/kipi-plugins

----------

## Finswimmer

Mit dem semantic-deskop USE Flag kamen dann auch alle fehlenden Funktionen.

Tobi

----------

